# Traps on Back or Shoulder Day?



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Which one and why?

What is the reasoning? I currently do them on shoulder day in my split.

J


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

I do traps on BOTH shoulder and back day

Reason -  trap training is fun and i want them to be big becuase i think a good set of traps looks impressive.

my traps are now growing at a faster rate since training them twice a week.


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice! Didnt think of that! I'm into traps too, love to see em through a shirt.  Can traps handle the abuse twice a week? Guess it depends on the person, exericises, etc.

I do lat pull downs behind my head, shrugs specifically.  What other exercises can I do to target them? I cant do any pressing movements up n down over my head. I know, it kills lot of exercises.

J


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

all i do is barbell shrugs followed by dumbell shrugs twice a week.

Yes my traps are handling the abuse very nicely and responding with growth 


Look at my journal (link in my sig) if you want, to see what i do for traps and when etc.


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks bro, im about your stats too 19, 162, 6 ft.  9 percent bodyfat.

so maybe I might see the same results.


J


----------



## Purdue Power (Aug 31, 2005)

I do them on shoulder day, just because shoulders don't take that long to do so I have room to tack on traps at the end of that.  Back takes a long time to do since it is such an expansive muscle group, so I don't want to make a long workout any longer.

As far as the exercises that I do...I do two sets of dumbell shrugs to failure with 150s, 2 sets each of front and back barbell shrugs to failure with 405.


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm ok,

On shoulder day (today lol)

(ive only been lifting since mid june so forgive the puny weights lol each his own)

cybex machine press maching 3 x failure 65 lb.
lat pull down machine to behind head 3 x 10 at 70. need to up weight to failure range.
shrugs- 3 x 15 w/ 40s. i do em quick. I really need to slow down and up weight.
front raises 3 x 10 w/ 20s db.
side raises 3 x 8-10 w/ 20s db.

anything I missing or should change? and again any other trap exercises I might intertwine?

J


----------



## turbine5 (Aug 31, 2005)

hmmm, don't do them much anymore ....for me, traps are huge (relatively) without working them directly...when I did them....was with shoulders....


----------



## Incognegro (Aug 31, 2005)

Shoulder day seems a more natural day to work them then with your back.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Aug 31, 2005)

no it doesn't.


Traps are both connected with your shoulders and back.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 31, 2005)

Definately back day.  Im on a push/pull split, and its a pull movement.

Oh and take this pose and eat your heart out


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

shoulder day for me!


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

shoulders


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 1, 2005)

Back day, deadlifts and rows work traps hard, tell me one shoudler exercise that works them like that? 

Thats why i train them with back beacuse they are much more related to back then delts.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2005)

I do them on Shoulder day too.....Add some upright rows to your list of exercises


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Back day, deadlifts and rows work traps hard, *tell me one shoudler exercise that works them like that? *
> Thats why i train them with back beacuse they are much more related to back then delts.




of the top of my head:
lat raises
upright row
behind neck press
military press
arnolds
rear delt rows

it would be harder to find a shoulder exercise that doesn't work the traps!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 1, 2005)

i actually do them on lower body days. as an assistance exercise to deads, i look at it as extra grip work and figure it conditions my body to holding heavy weight 

were i doing a bb'er split i would do them with shoulders because as Purdue said, shoulders are a relatively small muscel group and a quick workout so you can throw in some shrugs and such at the end. i'm usually dead after a back workout, back and legs are the days where i am sick to my stomach post w/o and need to sit for like 10 mins and wait for my head to stop spinning


----------



## buildingup (Sep 1, 2005)

i hate traps especially the ones which catch mice!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 1, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> of the top of my head:
> lat raises
> upright row
> behind neck press
> ...



Reverse grip pull downs work your grip too you know !!!.... but deadlifts work them much harder, thats just off the top of my head 

So does that mean forearms are directly realted to triceps, well no, same with delts and traps, while traps do get a bit of stimulation on delt day it is NO WAY near the amount of work they get on back day doing deadlifts and rows, therefore traps are more related to back work then delt work.

So logic would say work them with back.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 1, 2005)

IMO, I don't think working traps by themselves are that important. I may work them once a months. I let Military Press, Heavy Deads, Upright Rows and other various exercises take care of them. 

Tough


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 1, 2005)

We all know how strong traps are if you isolate them by doing shrugs, do you really think the feeble weights you would use on a lateral raise and upright rows would stimulate them that much? when rows and especially deadlifts come much closer to the limits of your traps.

The lateral raises and upright rows give very limited trap stimulation because of the weaker muscle that fail much before the traps (i.e. delts and biceps for upright rows).

On rows and deadlifts you can lift much more and give your traps a more true workout as it is a much closer weight to what they can lift on thier own (i.e shrugs).


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Reverse grip pull downs work your grip too you know !!!.... but deadlifts work them much harder, thats just off the top of my head
> 
> So does that mean forearms are directly realted to triceps, well no, same with delts and traps, while traps do get a bit of stimulation on delt day it is NO WAY near the amount of work they get on back day doing deadlifts and rows, therefore traps are more related to back work then delt work.
> 
> So logic would say work them with back.



this is just your opinoin. therefore, nonsense!


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> do you really think the feeble weights you would use on a lateral raise and upright rows would stimulate them that much?



I don't use feeble weights like you, therefore my traps do get worked. then I finish them of with shrugs!  



			
				HardTrainer said:
			
		

> The lateral raises and upright rows give very limited trap stimulation because of the weaker muscle that fail much before the traps (i.e. delts and biceps for upright rows).



TAKE YOUR BULLSHIT OPINOIN SOMEWHERE ELSE!!!!!!!



			
				HardTrainer said:
			
		

> On rows and deadlifts you can lift much more and give your traps a more true workout as it is a much closer weight to what they can lift on thier own (i.e shrugs).




Your logic is retarded. yes you can lift more on rows and DL's. THATS BECAUSE THEY ARE COMPOUND MOVEMENTS AND USE ALL THE MUSCLES IN YOUR BACK!!.



			
				HardTrainer said:
			
		

> as it is a much closer weight to what they can lift on thier own (i.e shrugs).



  wtf does that even mean.

I have never heard so opinoinated bullshit before in my life!!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 1, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> I don't use feeble weights like you, therefore my traps do get worked. then I finish them of with shrugs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MyK (Sep 1, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

>


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2005)

If I had to pick one, I would probably go with back.  Simply because the trapezius muscles comprise a good portion of your upper back.  However, I really don't think it matters.


----------



## CANIBALISTIC (Sep 1, 2005)

this got real serious...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> upright rows give very limited trap stimulation because of the weaker muscle that fail much before the traps
> .


Yes I do. When I do upright rows. deads I always pull back and sqeeze the traps at the top. So yes.


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Back day, deadlifts and rows work traps hard, tell me one shoudler exercise that works them like that?


Dumbbell or military press, upright rows, rear delts  and lateral raises hit the traps hard.


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

CANIBALISTIC said:
			
		

> this got real serious...



It may seem serious, but its not!


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Dumbbell or military press, upright rows and lateral raises hit the traps hard.



Not as hard as deadlift and rows...........yawn


----------



## MyK (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Not as hard as deadlift and rows...........yawn


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Not as hard as deadlift and rows...........yawn


Much harder, if you were doing Dead lifts and rows properly you would know this.


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 2, 2005)

Nah any shoulder press, lateral raise or whatever does not work the traps as hard as deadlifts or rows.

Foreman tell me how much you can shrug at the moment


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Nah any shoulder press, lateral raise or whatever does not work the traps as hard as deadlifts or rows.
> 
> Foreman tell me how much you can shrug at the moment


I really cant say   I do upright rows for traps not shrugs.
We just have to agree to disagree.


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 2, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I really cant say   I do upright rows for traps not shrugs.
> We just have to agree to disagree.



Ok well I know people that can shrug 500lbs, a shrug does isolate the traps, so it is a true test of strenght for them, they are a very stong muscle.

The same guy can upright row 160lbs and  larteral raise 35`s, you think his traps fail while doing upright rows this very stong muscle that when isolated can shrug 500lbs when he cant do another rep on the upright rows? or is it his much weaker bicpes or delts that fail as when isolated stand like a fagot next to his traps in strenght terms.

The guy can also deallift over 500lbs, now isnt that much closer to the traps actuall isolated strenght, and row over 300lbs same again.

I do not doubt you can feel the traps work from upright rows, if i do 20lb leg extension and if i really concentrated i could feel my quad working too, shit i can do that with no weight ! does that mean its doing much.

But hey the the traps are near the delts arnt they "man thought they were same thing wrote it down on stone people follow it long time"


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

HardTrainer said:
			
		

> Ok well I know people that can shrug 500lbs, a shrug does isolate the traps, so it is a true test of strenght for them, they are a very stong muscle. *I agree 100%*
> 
> The same guy can upright row 160lbs and  larteral raise 35`s, you think his traps fail while doing upright rows this very stong muscle that when isolated can shrug 500lbs when he cant do another rep on the upright rows? or is it his much weaker bicpes or delts that fail as when isolated stand like a fagot next to his traps in strenght terms.
> 
> ...


Like I said we will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 6, 2005)

Deadlifts and rows hit your traps much harder than military press and dumbell press.

I cannot believe you are actually even debating this.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 7, 2005)

Try some cleans or power cleans.  Those will tear your traps a new one.  Nothing else ever makes my traps really sore, although I have never taken shrugs to the point I have taken my other lifts performed HIT style.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> *Try some cleans or power cleans*.  Those will tear your traps a new one.  Nothing else ever makes my traps really sore, although I have never taken shrugs to the point I have taken my other lifts performed HIT style.


I'm way too old for that..


----------



## Decker (Sep 8, 2005)

I think the name Incognegro is brilliant.  Once in a great while I will do shrugs on back day.  Just 2 sets w/ only a couple of hundred pounds.


----------



## Incognegro (Sep 8, 2005)

^^Thanks.


If you've ever watched the deleted scenes from S.W.A.T that's where I got it from.


Thanks for all your input in this guys.


J


----------



## MyK (Sep 9, 2005)

Incognegro said:
			
		

> ^^Thanks.
> 
> 
> If you've ever watched the deleted scenes from S.W.A.T that's where I got it from.
> ...



I's that "j" for jigga???


----------

